# nopaste vs [code]

## lazy_bum

 *calif wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404860/
> ```
> ...

 

Nie używamy serwisów typu nopaste na forum. Błędy, logi, foo, bar wkleja się bezpośrednio do posta.

----------

## Pryka

@lazy_bum To zależy... bo niektórzy wklejają cały log z kompilacji albo config jajka. Wtedy lepiej użyć jakiegoś pastbina.

@calif Przyjdzie Ci jeszcze trochę poczekać na Gnome3  :Smile:  z tego co wiem wersja 3.0 nigdy nie trafi do portage  :Very Happy:  dopiero następna.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @lazy_bum To zależy... bo niektórzy wklejają cały log z kompilacji albo config jajka. Wtedy lepiej użyć jakiegoś pastbina.

 

Nie zależy i nie lepiej. Pastebin usunie wpis jutro/za tydzień/miesiąc i ktoś szukający takiego problemu nic się nie dowie (pomijając już to, że forum to mierne rozwiązanie z jeszcze gorszą wyszukiwarką ;).

----------

## soban_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  (pomijając już to, że forum to mierne rozwiązanie z jeszcze gorszą wyszukiwarką ;).

 Dlatego lepiej szukac po googlach, o ile tresc bledu na forum bedzie jako-tako sie zgadzac.

----------

## Pryka

@lazy_bum jak chcesz jeden post przewijać 3minuty bo ktoś wklei cały konfig jądra albo coś innego to proszę Cię bardzo, ale nawet modzi każą wrzucać takie logi, konfigi na jakieś zewnętrzne źródło.

Poza tym to wszystko się czasem nawet do jednego posta nie mieści...

ps. nie spotkałem się, jeszcze z tym żeby odwołanie do pastebin było nieaktualne.

----------

## SlashBeast

na forum jest hak ktory robi przewijane wklejki, resolved.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> na forum jest hak ktory robi przewijane wklejki, resolved.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796520.html

Jakby ktoś nie mógł znaleźć....  :Razz: 

----------

## soban_

Tak, ale to chyba dziala tylko na FF (-:

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Tak, ale to chyba dziala tylko na FF (-:

 

Chyba jednak nie tylko niestety  :Razz: 

To by było na tyle

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jun 14, 2011 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Nie mówiąc o tym, że nie każdy musi używać owej wtyczki do liska, a wątpię żeby ją instalował tylko do hacka  :Very Happy: Last edited by Pryka on Tue Jun 14, 2011 8:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Osobiscie lubie wklejarki, bo nie psuja tabow np. ale fakt faktem lepiej wstawiac na forum, bez pustych linijek i komentarzy, no chyba, ze to kawalek (nie caly) konfiga kernela, wtedy komentarze i te '#CONFIG_ is not set' jest przydatne.

Jak Ci sie nie chce scrollowac dlugich tematow z powodu wklejek (mi sie nie chce) to uzywam haka na dodawanie scroll bara, jak nie lubie reklam na stronach, to uzywam adblocka i tak dalej.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> ps. nie spotkałem się, jeszcze z tym żeby odwołanie do pastebin było nieaktualne.

 

Dwa pierwsze strzały z Google, w żadnym nie dziala link nopaste.

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @lazy_bum jak chcesz jeden post przewijać 3minuty bo ktoś wklei cały konfig jądra albo coś innego to proszę Cię bardzo, ale nawet modzi każą wrzucać takie logi, konfigi na jakieś zewnętrzne źródło.
> 
> Poza tym to wszystko się czasem nawet do jednego posta nie mieści...

 

Dlatego napisałem, że forum to gówniane rozwiązanie. [;

----------

## Pryka

@lazy_bum Tylko zauważ, że to co dałeś to ewidentne problemy z samą stroną a nie usunięcie kodu z jej ram, równie dobrze szlag może trafić całe forum jak kiedyś wiki z how-to do Gentoo.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @lazy_bum Tylko zauważ, że to co dałeś to ewidentne problemy z samą stroną a nie usunięcie kodu z jej ram, równie dobrze szlag może trafić całe forum jak kiedyś wiki z how-to do Gentoo.

 

Co za różnica czy dany serwis nopaste zniknie czy ma problem przez X czasu i nie można z niego skorzystać? Forum może zniknąć? Pewnie będzie istnieć tak długo jak Gentoo, więc to dla mnie argument zupełnie nietrafiony (a jakby znikło to nawet lepiej :P ). Kolejną rzeczą jest to, że na forum masz _wszystkie_ informacje w jednym miejscu (co z tego, że długie? nopaste ich magicznie nie skraca) i nie musisz przeklikiwać stu kolejnych stron. Ja staram się tematy typu „tu jest link do mojego make.conf, a tu do czegośtam” ignorować.

Z mojej strony EOT, żadna (poważna) lista mailowa czy bugzilla nie przyjmuje łatek/logów/czegokolwiek z serwisów nopaste.

P.S. gentoo-wiki nie miało kopii zapasowej — więcej chyba dodawać nie trzeba…

P.S.2. Może warto po prostu ożywić trochę polską listę.

----------

## Pryka

@lazy_bum Może i masz rację  :Smile:  po prostu dość irytujące jest jak ktoś przykleja cały config jaja... i jeszcze mu się to w jednym poście nie mieści... forum ucina posta koniec z zamknięciem /code i to tak super wygląda, że... sam wiesz o co mi chodzi.

----------

